# Server Move



## ScottW (Feb 8, 2010)

We are going through a server move right now, it's in progress. Hopefully, minimal impact to the site. Should be faster.


----------



## andychrist (Feb 8, 2010)

Mail keeps giving me grief when I try to send messages with my macosx.com account?

Get the following warning:


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 14, 2010)

Today I don't seem to get mail to log in to my account. "This account (macosx) appears to be offline due to a network problem. Would you like to try to go online now?"
Is the DNS name for the mail server ezekiel.digitalcrowd.com and/or is there anything that would have been changed in the certificate etc?
It keeps not liking the password...


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 14, 2010)

We are missing icons and web mail gives 404 not found !


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 14, 2010)

Interesting.. I had the digitalcrowd.com for imap and smtp for the past few years (or since whenever the macosx.com was changed to that for mail), and now when changing the mail server addresses back to mail.macosx.com in Mail's preferences it works.


----------



## ScottW (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of communication on this. It was a last minute decision to move servers. ezekiel.digitalcrowd.com is not valid anymore. Point to mail.macosx.com. Any cert errors, just accept and go on.


----------

